# "Tourniquet NOW! Strap"TM by Blue Force Gear



## MG34 (17 Sep 2008)

http://www.blueforcegear.com/product.cfm?type=cat&cat_id=6&prod_id=113

This seems to be about the handiest doo-dad I have seen for stowage of the CAT or SOF-T I have seen in awhile. It allows the user to position the TQ in just about any handy location where there is room. The time saved by not havng to fiddle around in a pouch or other method of carry will no doubt aid in the saving of lives, and such a simple solution.


----------



## Farmboy (21 Sep 2008)

We should have these instock in a couple weeks  ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Sep 2008)

Anything to make the job of saving lives more timely is indeed an asset...
When will they be available to the units?

HL


----------



## Armymedic (21 Sep 2008)

For 99 cents you can get a dozen of those hair bungee loops that women use to make pony tails...

With 2 looped thru your molle, you have the same dohiky, less specific and much cheaper.


----------



## ammocat (21 Sep 2008)

A bicycle tire inner tube cut into 1" inch loops or any suitable size can be attached to gear with small zap straps. The inner tube loops have enough stretch to hold objects in place.


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Sep 2008)

There are indeed many ways to make a TQ and thank God for that...but we all like new kit...don't we  :

HL


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Sep 2008)

They aren't talking about improvised Tourniquets HL

They are talking about how to rig them to your kit in such a way as to be easily accessed.


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Sep 2008)

Hang them on your stethoscope of course BM... 

HL


----------



## medaid (22 Sep 2008)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Hang them on your stethoscope of course BM...
> 
> HL



Yeah.... because everyone has a stethoscope handy in the field  :


----------



## Fusaki (22 Sep 2008)

> Hang them on your stethoscope of course BM...



I don't get the joke.

And if it's not a joke, where are you going with this?


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Sep 2008)

WB...
It was just in response to BM's ribbing of me...he's known me for quite some time now so he knows that's where I used to keep my TQ when I was a civi...

HL


----------



## Big Red (26 Sep 2008)

Good idea. I've carried my TQs in the same way, just using two bands of tire innertube looped through the PALs.


----------



## fourninerzero (13 Nov 2008)

i use a couple of peices of shock cord in a similar fashion. i like this idea alot.


----------



## KevinB (14 Nov 2008)

Nice things is with this, you dont lose the carriage method when you use the TQ.

  BFG has some nice new tools in the tool box, and Darren @ One Shot is carrying the line of them.


----------

